# Don't know if Im being Paranoid



## sarasilver (Jan 24, 2020)

My husband has been unfaithful in the past. I found out 7 years ago about past infidelities on his part and it crushed me. More over I thought I how stupid was I for not checking up, or not seeing the signs. I really felt like an idiot. For the last year we have started butting heads and its just getting worse. I'm starting to have panicked feeling like maybe he is starting something or is feeling the desire to. 

I'm a little tech savvy or maybe just sneaky. But anyway to moniter iphone activity? private browsing? The stuff on the cloud is easy enough but private browsers and such is harder. Anyway to see if someone has a secret phone and/or email?

Thanks!


----------

